# Special Effects In 1939



## terry_g (Mar 12, 2021)

Special effects in 1939. This was Chrysler's exhibit for the 1939 worlds fair.
It was meant to be viewed with 3D glasses.

[video=youtube;ON7zcWmC2Rk]


----------

